# Is electronic call for elk legal?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just ordered a Foxpro call to be used primarily for coyotes, but had them load elk sounds too. Foxpro's database showed that it is legal to use for all animals except waterfowl; is this correct? I searched the big game proc for the terms call, calls and electronic and could not find the issue addressed, which makes me believe that it is legal...


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I am abut 99% sure it is illegal. I will look it up in a minute


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I can't find anything either. Maybe they made some changes because I thought I had seen it in there. :?


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I talked to a CO at Lee Kay and he said that Electronic calls are legal now...


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> I talked to a CO at Lee Kay and he said that Electronic calls are legal now...


Crazy, thanks for the new info.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I dont know about most people but this does NOT make me happy! The elk in most the places I hunt have been called to so much that it is very difficult at times to get any response at all.
I have also been with a few people coyote hunting and have seen the over use of the electronic calls first hand. So now every dude out there is going to get himself an electronic call, set up on a ridge, and play away! This will not help anyone.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> I dont know about most people but this does NOT make me happy! The elk in most the places I hunt have been called to so much that it is very difficult at times to get any response at all.
> I have also been with a few people coyote hunting and have seen the over use of the electronic calls first hand. So now every dude out there is going to get himself an electronic call, set up on a ridge, and play away! This will not help anyone.


I agree! Only I should be allowed to call critters, everyone else should stay silent, or better yet stay out of 'my' hills. :? :roll:


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Are you making fun of me Pro? I did not mean to come across as elitist but alot of hunters do not know how and when and how much to call ANYTHING! I may even be guilty of this myself.
With an electronic call it will be even easier to overdo it, thats all.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> Are you making fun of me Pro? I did not mean to come across as elitist but alot of hunters do not know how and when and how much to call ANYTHING! I may even be guilty of this myself.
> With an electronic call it will be even easier to overdo it, thats all.


I am. I probably shouldn't, but it did come across as elitist. Here is my take on it; I don't mind people blowing on calls all over. The elk are smart enough to figure out real quick that they are not elk making those noises. I HATE the squeeze calls made by Primos, but only because I don't think they sound real, not because I think they educate the elk. I am skeptical of an electronic call fooling very many elk, so they are not of a concern to me. Let those who don't know how to call make all the noise they want, when they want, where they want. Then when I go in an actually sound like an elk I reel them right in. 8)

Sorry for being a jerk in my first post.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh, I heard that you love those hoochie mamas. Pro.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

its cool. I also like your piont of view. I have not really done that bad calling elk myself I find it really just depends on being where they are. most of the people who have bothered me while hunting have not been anywhere close to them. I still hate it when I do one cow call and I get a couple guys bugleing thier heads off, running toward me. I just screw with them when they do crap like that! :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Oh, I heard that you love those hoochie mamas. Pro.


Why are you using such vulgar words! :evil:


10yearquest said:


> its cool. I also like your piont of view. I have not really done that bad calling elk myself I find it really just depends on being where they are. most of the people who have bothered me while hunting have not been anywhere close to them. I still hate it when I do one cow call and I get a couple guys bugleing thier heads off, running toward me. I just screw with them when they do crap like that! :lol:


Sometimes that is funner than calling in elk. A few years ago I called the same guide and his hunter three separate times over a weeks time in different areas of the LE unit, you think he would have wised up after the first or second time. Instead he got ticked off at me. I don't mind poor callers calling elk/yotes/turkeys/ducks/geese non-stop, IMHO it helps me more than it hurts. It also allows me to know where the dummies are. :shock:


----------



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

I have learned over the years that the perfect sounding bugles are the ones to stay away from.
It's pretty easy to tell a real bull if you've been around them long enough, they simply make sounds that humans just can't duplicate.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

so, now that electric calls are legal, I'll just record myself calling. I call better then 95% of ya'll and will just have to put it 75 yards behind me when PRO isn't there to call for me...


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

no offense to the original post but why and the heck would you want an electronic elk call.that takes half of the challenge out of it. whats next a electronic gun you set up 20 minutes from camp leave over night and then once daylight hits the electronic lasers detect the game and harvests your animal for you. while you are back in camp sleeping or making coffee.what a joke there is no way i would feel proud of myself if i had to use a electronic elk call to lure bulls in. sounds like lazieness to me


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

hazmat said:


> no offense to the original post but why and the heck would you want an electronic elk call.that takes half of the challenge out of it. whats next a electronic gun you set up 20 minutes from camp leave over night and then once daylight hits the electronic lasers detect the game and harvests your animal for you. while you are back in camp sleeping or making coffee.what a joke there is no way i would feel proud of myself if i had to use a electronic elk call to lure bulls in. sounds like lazieness to me


 :lol: I don't know how to even respond...I ordered a new call (the post clearly states the call is specifically for varmints); they asked which 16 sounds I wanted, so we stretched to choose 12 different varmint sounds and I then asked what else they had. They listed the elk sounds and opted for those. I have never used a caller, but if I did have to hunt by myself the call would come in very handy for cow calls to set up behind me the exact same way others people do it with the shooter in front. The only difference would be pushing a button to call vs a hand signal; how that is in any way comparable to a make believe electronic gun and Star Wars lasers and light Cybers, coffee makers, and pixies...well, I guess I need you to explain that one to me. Or maybe you just don't understand what a Foxpro is??


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

that post was not intended directly at you.i know exactly what a fox pro call is i am actually headed coyote hunting tommorrow. i have one sitting in my basemant collecting dust because i call more dogs in with reed calls to each there own though.i do not agree that we should bring them into hunting big game though it just takes some of the fun and challenge out of it agree to disagree i guess


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

hazmat said:


> that post was not intended directly at you.i know exactly what a fox pro call is i am actually headed coyote hunting tomorrow. i have one sitting in my basement collecting dust because i call more dogs in with reed calls to each there own though.i do not agree that we should bring them into hunting big game though it just takes some of the fun and challenge out of it agree to disagree i guess


Perfect, I will take your foxpro and maintain it for you! j/k I am actually new at the sport and am simply trying to find the best tools available. I have only been out by myself and never been able to master the reed calls apparently-no yotes come in after about 10 stands, but that simply may be due to not having enough experience at the whole setup. I do have it setup to go with an experienced guy next Saturday to gain some experience and hopefully learn the basics a little better.


----------



## macecanuck (Jun 27, 2013)

*No electronic calls allowed*

I called the Utah Div. Wildlife - YOU CANNOT USE ELECTRONIC CALLS for big game.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Maybe 4 years ago you could when this thread was started.......-O,- WOW! people dig up these old relic threads......


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

even tho this is old, I do have a question about using distress calls to attract big game. I saw a show where on a doe hunt they used a fawn in distress call to attract does and it worked. The motherly instinct brought the does in to check it out. Would a calf in distress call work for cow elk? I know it can seem cold hearted etc, but I was always curious if it'd work.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fowl, now don't ya just love being stuck in the 80's? A lot better memories back then, at least for me. :mullet:


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't know if it would work for a cow elk, but I have been there when a fawn bleat was used and the does come in FAST! You probably should be by some cover if you use that call, because every time I saw it used does would come running in (usually more than 3 at a time).


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

macecanuck said:


> I called the Utah Div. Wildlife - YOU CANNOT USE ELECTRONIC CALLS for big game.


You specified Big game? I only ask because it has always or forever, been illegal on waterfowl, except for the snow goose hunt now, I think??...I just did a word search of electronic on the entire big game proc and it was only used here:


> While in the field, the youth and the adult must remain close enough for the adult to see and provide verbal assistance to the young hunter. Using *electronic* devices, such as walkie-talkies or cell phones, does not meet this requirement.


 and then one reference about electronic devices on a bow. 
I know of many instances in which people calling the DWR office were given wrong info, I would like to see it in writing personally. Not that I ever did use my call nor do I have any intentions to, but when given such an answer it may be good to ask for the reference. It seems like a lot of rules are passed down like folk lore just passed from generation to generation of employees.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

About 2 years ago on my family’s property my buddy and I were trying to call in coyotes. We were using a distressed rabbit call, when all of the sudden a cow elk showed up! :shock: It was one of the weirdest things ever, she even started cow calling to us. I was wondering if it maybe sounded like a distressed calf to her. 

Either way, seems like it's a possibility.


----------

